
Thermal a free, open-source, cross-platform Git GUI application - mittalyashu
Thermal is free, open-source, the cross-platform desktop application allows you to manage your Git repositories at one place by providing a simple to use graphic interface with built-in features like commits, history, repository settings and more.<p>Here&#x27;s a youtube video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;FXZNLEhGvLg (intro)<p>## Features<p>- Repository stats
- Clone repository
- Create a new repository
- Commit
- History
- and a lot more...<p>- <i></i>Website<i></i>: [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thermal.codecarrot.net](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thermal.codecarrot.net&#x2F;)
- <i></i>GitHub<i></i>: [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gitthermal&#x2F;thermal](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gitthermal&#x2F;thermal)
- <i></i>Discord<i></i>: [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;DcSNmts](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;DcSNmts)<p>Have any questions? You can message me in [Thermal Discord Server](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;DcSNmts).<p>Pls, don&#x27;t forget to give a star on the GitHub repository.<p>Happy commits
======
starbugs
Nice work! As you may have noticed HN does not support markdown, so you might
wanna change this post.

Also, I'd recommend to repost a direct link to the GitHub repo and add "Show
HN:" at the beginning of the title. You may have a better chance of getting
attention that way.

~~~
mittalyashu
Glad! You liked it.

Should I edit the title of this post and append "Show HN:"?

~~~
starbugs
It would be better to repost the direct link (if not posted yet) and use the
Show HN title there.

Look at the "Show" section (linked above) for examples.

~~~
mittalyashu
Gotcha. Will do that.

~~~
starbugs
Great, good luck!

Your GitHub README looks reasonably good. This is likely going to be
successful. The website has some issues. The download page displays empty
dropdowns on the left-hand side of the download buttons, for instance (I'm on
a Mac).

You might want to fix all "WTFs" on the main user journey before posting your
links as successful links cannot be reposted for a year or so. (And getting
that success again becomes harder once you've had attention here.)

If you consider posting a direct link to your website, make sure it can handle
the peak load. HN loads can be brutal.

If you need more help, let me know.

~~~
mittalyashu
Thanks, for best wishes.

Oh! I see, what you mean by empty dropdown. I have provided the option to
download different type of build format (.dgm or .zip).

Once you will click on the dropdown you will see the list of different
available builds.

I did try to post the GitHub repository URL, but HN news told me to slow down
the posting process.

Just kept my finger cross, hoping servers can handle the peak load.

I would love to chat with you more, if possible, do consider joining our
Thermal Discord Server.

------
greenz1
Nice work. Use `Show HN`

~~~
mittalyashu
Sure, thanks.

